# Vintage Bicycle Restoration Swap/Sale, OC Ca. TODAY



## Tiger61 (Mar 25, 2017)

For those of you in Orange County,...Southern CA, I just stopped by Vintage Bicycle Restoration and picked up a 1955 Racer and 1954 JC Higgins boys tanker.  GREAT PRICES!  He has parts, frames, tires and complete bikes.  Just throwing it out there if any of you are down here.

Vintage Bicycle Restoration
143 S. Waverly St
Orange, CA  92866

It goes from 7-1pm

(old town Orange area)


----------



## 2psps (Mar 25, 2017)

When searching up tbat address its pulling up a house, is it a house or business?


----------



## Tiger61 (Mar 25, 2017)

He's in the process of moving locations, so I guess he moved everything there in the meantime.  It's a house


----------

